# What do you do with leftover yarn?



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I started the new year off right with organizing my yarn stash and it is huge. Over 60 years worth of leftover yarn, some of it in small quantities of balls the size of golf balls or a little larger. I can use some of it as embellishments in scrapbooking and card making, but what do I do with the rest? I don't like making granny squares, so that is not an option for me for using it up. Does anyone have any suggestions? Should I just throw it away? It is really hard for me to throw any yarn away, so I thought I would see what everyone here on the forum suggests. I guess you could call me the "yarn hoarder."


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

Check with the local schools or daycares and see if they would like a donation of yarn. Good will, or other charities may appreciate it as well.

I use scraps to learn new stitches, barbie clothing, or just small projects.

You could also just make a scrap afghan. Knit/crochet with a ball until you run out of a ball, or you grow tired of it, and join the next one. You will end up with a very pretty throw, that you can keep, or give away.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I made an afghan with lots of leftovers, does not have to be granny squares
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-mindless-knitting-tv-watching-scrap-user-upper-afghan


----------



## nanacari (Aug 22, 2011)

There are lots of ways to use leftovers, reason I don't have any. I don't do granny squares either. Slippers,hats small items. My personal favorite is multi-colored afghans or rugs.Colors don't have to match get odd but pretty results.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

How about yo-yos? You can make each one a solid color....
http://priscillascrochet.net/Free%20Chapters/Yo-Yo%20Afghans%20Chapter.pdf


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

All of the above, plus have you seen the "magic ball"? I think there was a discussion of it on the forum a while back.


----------



## croknitmama (Jul 25, 2011)

When i get down to small bits of yarn, if its cotton, i roll scraps up in 3 big balls and make rugs. When its worsted weight yarn scraps, i roll the balls into 4 big balls and using a Q hook, I make scrap blankets, never throw your leftovers away, there might be someone out there that can use them for charity projects, I am making rugs for the homeless shelter in my area and i am going to roll worsted weight together for blankets for the shelter, Just an idea over throwing the yarn away


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

You could make a "Joseph's Coat" afghan! (Like in the Bible Joseph wore a "coat of many colors")....I've made them before and they're great for using up yarn. The colors are just added at random, working the ends in as you go. You can knit this in stockinette or garter stitch or you can crochet it in either single or double [US definition] crochet. Either way they each are unique, a true-one-of-a-kind, and I love the huge variety of color you can end up with.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Made scrap afghans out of mine. I also made one in knitted squares, like grandma's favorite dishcloth, garter stitch on the diagonal, crocheted around the edges, and stitched together, but the pictures are on my laptop and not very clear.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I join the yarn with the Russian join then knit hats. Some turn out pretty funny looking but they are still yarn. Going to take them to the local soup kitchen for anyone that can use them. DON'T ever throw away yarn.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I made a yarn ball wreath. There are pictures posted under my topics.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

yes
I do what fergablu2 does. I make an afghan.
I take all my leftovers and chain 150(ish) and dc(or whatever new stich I've found) until I run out. Then the afghan gets put aside until I get more leftovers. Sometimes it takes forever to finish, but when it is finished, I donate it to Project Linus.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

this desgner has free workshops, and she's made sweaters and purses with leftovers

it's worth a look


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

jadancey said:


> I join the yarn with the Russian join then knit hats. Some turn out pretty funny looking but they are still yarn. Going to take them to the local soup kitchen for anyone that can use them. DON'T ever throw away yarn.


I discovered the Russian join last year. It's wonderful. I make my "magic" balls using that. I don't have any ends to weave in


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Can you tell me what a Russian join is I have never heard of it before.


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Love your blankets they are so colourful, just beautiful.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

hampshirerose said:


> Can you tell me what a Russian join is I have never heard of it before.


Look it up on Google. There are instructions and utubes about it. It's just an easy nice way to join yarn without having to sew in ends.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

hampshirerose said:


> Can you tell me what a Russian join is I have never heard of it before.


----------



## Mjean (Sep 4, 2012)

The link to s-105 also has a great bag/tote you can crochet with leftovers. I've made three of different sizes and love them all. If you don't crochet you could knit in the round as well.

I don't like granny squares either, but i have also knit and crocheted "beds" for our dogs and for shelters. I don't care if our dogs tear them a bit while playing w/ a toy, i can take them apart and make another! 

If i have longer pieces of pastels/whites/sparkles i knit baby blankets and hats for the hospital. I get to try all kinds of patterns and sometimes put more then one yarn together. It's amazing how many people come to the hospital w/ no thoght of needing Something to wrap the baby in when they take it home.


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you I will do that.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

There are lots of patterns for scrap afghans, but really it can be as simple as making strips the same width and then attaching them together. I have one going now in sock and sport weight yarn where I just crocheted a rectangle about 6 inches long and 4 across and then started doing single crochet (dc UK) around all four edges. Now I just go round and round with whatever scraps I have. When I'm sick of it I set it aside for a while.

My teenage son looked over the other day and saw the little balls of sock yarn and the smallish rectangle and said "are you making a blanket out of really small yarn"? I admitted I was and he said, "you've underestimated the size of a blanket again". Ha! Had to laugh at that!!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Sometimes schools will take these for art projects. I like the magic ball. Just tie them on and mindlessly knit or crochet. These are great for small blankets to line cages at the local animal shelter. Bright colors enhance the animals' chance to get adopted.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

You are all amazing. I knew I would get some good ideas from all of you. I haven't decided what ideas I am going to use. I just emptied my last cardboard box of Yarn and it ended up being a box of unfinished projects that I can now add to the other unfinished projects I came across earlier. I think I am going to concentrate first on finishing those projects before starting a new one with leftover yarn. I am definitely not going to throw any away. For those of you who posted pictures, they are great and I would never think of them as being left over yarn. I think one of the things I am going to make is an afghan and donate it to the local rescue mission. My daughter looms hats and scarves for the homeless and is always taking the items over to them, so I will include a couple of afghans with her items. Thank you so much for all of your great ideas.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

What is a magic ball? I have never heard of it before.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

someone just posted this
http://redhotfibers.blogspot.co.uk/2010/04/baby-chicks-in-eggshell-crochet-pattern.html

let's get ready for Easter/Spring


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> What is a magic ball? I have never heard of it before.


http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/010726_a.asp

Rarely do we use up every inch of yarn that we buy for a project. Eventually, most knitters are overwhelmed with leftovers. Here's a fun way to use them up and create a beautiful knitted item at the same time. It's called "magic ball" knitting. . . . .


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

I make striped hats.. I always have one in my knitting basket, when I have some extra I knit a few rows in whatever color I have avilable. They work up nice...


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Working on "honeycombs" for the "Beekeepers Quilt" ... love that pattern. I have about 180 made so far, trying to get enough for a king size bed!! I also am making mine out of worsted weight ... not sock weight as the pattern calls for, so mine will be much heavier. Especially for the cold winter nights!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

i'm doing the 10 stitch blanket


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

if you would be willing to ship it to Canada I would send it to my sister she makes blankets for the homeless, I would happily pay the shipping.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you "yourmother306" for the link to the magic ball instructions. I wish I had known about this years ago. I would have no leftover yarn. I think I am going to crochet an afghan using the left over yarn. But, instead of tying different lengths into a ball, I think I am going to use a crochet pattern that I like and just keep tying on a new color when I run out of a ball of a different color. The poncho I made and love is really warm and the crochet pattern is really easy. I think it will be kind of fun to see how the afghan turns out using up all the different colors. Thanks again for the link.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I donate mine to the local schools. They use it for art classes.
And the younger kids love cutting it and gluing it into BEAUTIFUL pictures for the refridgerator at home.
Linda


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

here are more sites kp'ers just posted

http://www.allfreekidscrafts.com/Learning-Activities-for-Children/Yarn-Crafts-for-Kids/ml/1

and another afghan
http://taatdesigns.wordpress.com/2013/01/03/newtown-log-cabin-square-pattern/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've got the small amounts wound in balls, no order to the colours, just all the asme weight. And I am going to use them for 10 stitch blankets as womeone else suggested (well that is if I ever find myslef with nothin gelse to knit!). The 10 stitch blanket is good becuase you only ever knit 10 stitches so small amount sof yarn still give a reasonable length with no sewing up needed. Go to raevelry and search for 10 stitch blanket (well maybe afghan, but 10 stitch should be enough.


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Donate the yarn to your local Linus Foundation. There are always people who love to knit blankets for hospitals and charity and could use the yarn.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

You could cut up the very small balls into short
lengths and spread it around here and there
outside for birds to use in their nests in the spring.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

How about hats, scarves or baby items for a local charity or woman's shelter. Maybe animal blankets for your local ASPCA.


----------



## Tanikins (May 12, 2011)

Use it for blankets and donate them to charity. There are always children's homes, creches and the like which would love to have them. I've made numerous blankets for charity.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have just sorted all my odds and bits out and there is enough 3 ply to make a baby matinee jacket in different colours, bootee, bonnets for babies. I also have quite a few odds nd bods in 4 ply most of which my mother gave me and again I think there is enough to make a baby matinee jacket in different colours, maybe even a dress if I put it in stripes, different but a way to use up oddments. For the 8 ply my grandson wants me to knit his baby sister a blanket in different colours, so I have started knitting the ball of wool which I bought for him to knit and have done three squares, but with the 8 ply I am trying to match up the plain colours to go with it, like mauve which I have and also a lovely green shade (not bright) and I need like a deep dusky rose colour.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Donate what i don't have enough off to make something else with,to a friend who knits truma teddies for redcross. :lol: :lol:


----------



## yarnbarrel (Dec 5, 2012)

You could make dryer balls with wool.
Just wind it into balls about the size of a tennis ball and felt them in a nylon stocking....you can do several in a stocking.
They are supposed to make your clothes dry faster and less static.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> hampshirerose said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell me what a Russian join is I have never heard of it before.
> ...


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I have made a blanket, shawl and scarves (knit lengthwise). I am making baby caps for Congo (takes about 1/2 oz.) and also crosses on plastic canvas for the hospital and also for missionaries to take.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Toys toys toys.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

All of the above and I use it to trim other projects.


----------



## trees139 (Apr 16, 2012)

I crochet them into an afghan putting it to one side until I have been more leftover yarn from the next project - as I gift most of the items I make it makes a great nice momento of all my knitting. I have two on the go 1 of DK and 1 of 4ply - x -


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I made an afghan with lots of leftovers, does not have to be granny squares
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-mindless-knitting-tv-watching-scrap-user-upper-afghan


Thanks for the link! The instructions are hilarious!! Useful use of scraps of yarn!

:thumbup:


----------



## Nis1953 (May 25, 2012)

I use mine to crochet a big blanket. I'm making a square one and when I get to the size I want I'll stop. It really is a rainbow but it's also a memory of the items I have made for my loved ones. Especially those that have passed.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

the longer bits of left overs I use to make small things or when I only need a few stitches of a different colour in a project. tiny bits of left overs...an inch or less in length I collect in a bag with other bits of thread, this then makes up "cotton waste" and when there is enough of it, I use it for anything that needs a filling for example small toys, small cushions, or if something needs to be a little padded to make it stand out, but might only need to be washed once a year or in the case of Christmas decorations once every however many years!!


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I found a great side to side sweater pattern made with leftover yarn...the stripes are vertical. I just hope I don't have to wait 60 years!!!!


----------



## Pmcrals (Oct 18, 2012)

This my first post. Don't know how to give an avater. Must tell you what i do with scraps. Cast on as wide as you want the scarf/shawl to be. I used #2 needles (circ or straight) use any reversible stitch you want and alternate the yarns to your taste. Knit until length you desire. I have made 2 of these with great success. A woman stopped me in a store anod asked how much it would cost to make her one. I declined. I wore it to STITCHES and people stopped me many times with compliments. It is the most admired item i have made. In particular, the sock scraps enhance it.


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

Great idea but when you have so many different plys of yarn do you have to make a guage square every time you change yarns?


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

What about Arab squares into an Afghan or the 365 calendar (there is a KAL here doing one together) or this is a pretty cool pattern too.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-wonder-blanket


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Check with nursing homes inyour area. I know the rehab'facility Dh is in has signs up asking for yarn. What my mon used to do with her bits and pieces was make mittens. Solid same color cuffs and then just knit with a leftover un til it was used up Made some unusual but pretty mittens. Also works for sweaters/ A member of our temple had one on that she had paid a lot of money for and it was really pretty. I think the trick is not to overthink the process. My Mom just used what came to herhand/


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> I started the new year off right with organizing my yarn stash and it is huge. Over 60 years worth of leftover yarn, some of it in small quantities of balls the size of golf balls or a little larger. I can use some of it as embellishments in scrapbooking and card making, but what do I do with the rest? I don't like making granny squares, so that is not an option for me for using it up. Does anyone have any suggestions? Should I just throw it away? It is really hard for me to throw any yarn away, so I thought I would see what everyone here on the forum suggests. I guess you could call me the "yarn hoarder."


JUST LOOKED UP MAGIC BALL HOW COOL IS THAT, IF YOU DONT WANT THEKNOTS SHOWING YOU COULD DO THE MAGIC KNOT, SEE YOUTUBE (INVISABLE KNOT) NOT SURE WHICH IT COMES UNDER, I HAVE LOADS OF BITS AND WILL BE USING THE MAGIC BALL SOON


----------



## Kdunne (Dec 6, 2012)

In the past I have donated such yarn to nursing homes. Theynare always tremendously grateful!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I use them making hats for charity. Line up colors that look good together and just keep going. The children that are a little older seem to like them better than the solid ones. I have a simple crochet pattern that gets used all the time and can be made in assorted sizes. If you would like a copy, pm me.

Debbie


----------



## Moira Livingstone (Dec 30, 2012)

If the wool is all the same thickness you could knit a Beekeeper's Quilt. I have not actually done one but have seen the pattern online. You do small squares, gather them up, pad them and then tie them altogether.

It looks very effective and would be portable to carry around if necessary.

I aim to do one but my project for this year is a patchwork Aran Afghan!

Moira


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

Blue kitten said:


> If the wool is all the same thickness you could knit a Beekeeper's Quilt. I have not actually done one but have seen the pattern online. You do small squares, gather them up, pad them and then tie them altogether.
> 
> It looks very effective and would be portable to carry around if necessary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

The small balls are my favorite thing and I use every scrap to make afghans but mainly sweaters. If you mail them to me I'd pay you plus postage and try to wipe the grin off my face.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

I made a multicolored I-cord that I use as a garland on the Christmas tree, or wound around the stairs on which to hang Christmas cards. When I get enough I-cords, I will knit them all together into a bag for me.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

there are so many things to do with left over yarn.






or

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket


----------



## Pat's Pooter (Mar 15, 2011)

I use any leftover yarn to make either knitted or crochetted flowers to embellish the hats, mitts, blanket or headbands I make to sell. The results are very pretty and have attracted some very complimentary remarks. I never throw any yarn away.


----------



## Bearlady56 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi- I collect yarn for a local group of women who knit for charity with only donated yarn. they knit for cancer, hospice and neonatal babies. Also for the local nurseing and rehab centers. If you have a good amount of yarn I would pay the shipping. Please let me know if you would like to make this gesture. I have done this with other buddies from this sight. Thanks- Cheryl in florida


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Cheryl, where are you in Florida? I knit and crotchet, I would like to donate somethings. Email me. [email protected]


----------



## kingkid (Nov 7, 2012)

about 12 yrs ago my greart grannie had a stash she couln't throw wo knitted a vest for my grandad some pieces were too short to even complete a row when new colour she just knitted the two colours tog for about 1/4 row so was thick n thin the thinner yarns she knoitted 2 colors tog that sort of thing and the effect was great he still wears it though great grannie be gone now for 9yrs maybe do a childs cardi depending on size of stash


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

vayankee said:


> How about yo-yos? You can make each one a solid color....
> http://priscillascrochet.net/Free%20Chapters/Yo-Yo%20Afghans%20Chapter.pdf


This is awesome- another one bookmarked!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Take it to the local Senior center, they always have crafts for their members to make small items. Use them for doll clothing or this years Christmas ornaments.


----------



## barrcrochet (Dec 26, 2012)

i like to make these with leftover yarn...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/86907184/crocheted-afghan-scrap-blanket-black


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

Well here is what I do with all my leftovers of yarn after my knitting projects.

I cover clothe hangers with yarn and then clothes don't slip off. My grandmother did it and then she showed me how. Every hanger in my house is coverd except the pant hangers! They make great gifts too.

Here is how I do it. You can use either a wire hanger or those thicker plastic ones. Make a slip knot and slide on to the hook part of the hanger and then crochet around the rest if the hanger until you get back to hook and then tie the ends in a bow. Now I do not crochet so please do not ask what stitch I used. Maybe you can tell me after you figure it out. LOL

I have also covered summer flipflops the same way using fun fur !! These also make great gifts.


----------



## darla1357 (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't know if you knit or crochet, but Annes Attic has a knit scrap pattern that would be good. Check it out.


----------



## KGJB (Jan 3, 2013)

I use scraps to knit up little elves, colorful flowers, finger puppets, mice for my cat, mitered square projects and to embroidery designs on felted projects. Knitting flowers are fun breaks from bigger projects and keeping a basket full is useful for embellishing other projects. 

If it is too overwhelming, i would bag it in fun matching colors and sell them at a garage sale, or donate them to a DV shelter.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

vayankee said:


> How about yo-yos? You can make each one a solid color....
> http://priscillascrochet.net/Free%20Chapters/Yo-Yo%20Afghans%20Chapter.pdf


Thanks for the link.I notice she holds a copyright,but I was doing motifs like that probably before she was born,and I certainly didn't invent the pattern.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

love your stash afghans...beautiful and kitty just lovvvvvves them too...


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm making the log cabin scrap yarn afghan. Its knitted. I can find the link to the utube video if you would like.


----------



## Pmcrals (Oct 18, 2012)

No, I don't. for the most part the scraps were a light weight, but i occasionally worked in a different texture/ weight. Not wildly different, ie chunky, but different eough to add interest.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Many Senior Centers would have use for your stash. I hope to make the "Beekeepers's Quilt" with some of mine. 
I just love the way everyone has responded to your question, like "good" Pandora's Box. Always an answer here.


----------



## HelenClevedon (Dec 6, 2012)

I use mine to make Muppets - pattern supplied earlier by me. The pattern uses even tiny balls of yarn!


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

croknitmama said:


> When i get down to small bits of yarn, if its cotton, i roll scraps up in 3 big balls and make rugs. When its worsted weight yarn scraps, i roll the balls into 4 big balls and using a Q hook, I make scrap blankets, never throw your leftovers away, there might be someone out there that can use them for charity projects, I am making rugs for the homeless shelter in my area and i am going to roll worsted weight together for blankets for the shelter, Just an idea over throwing the yarn away


How about blankets for animal shelters? They like anything warm and durable.


----------



## HelenClevedon (Dec 6, 2012)

google it
That's how I found it!


----------



## I am the Nan (Nov 1, 2012)

I made a beautiful shawl out of only leftover balls of yarn, all different sizes, colors, types , etc.... it turned out beautiful.


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

I make Izzy Dolls .They are about 6 or 8 inches tall One color for shoes one for pants one for shirt then skin and hats on them all.My son was in Iraq and I sent about three hundred to the soldiers who passed them out to kids on the street.As I write this he is in Haiti giving out my dolls to the kids.As you can understand they use very little yarn.....not a bit is wasted.I sew them up stuff them then put little faces on them ...the kids love them .


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

I make Izzy Dolls .They are about 6 or 8 inches tall One color for shoes one for pants one for shirt then skin and hats on them all.My son was in Iraq and I sent about three hundred to the soldiers who passed them out to kids on the street.As I write this he is in Haiti giving out my dolls to the kids.As you can understand they use very little yarn.....not a bit is wasted.I sew them up stuff them then put little faces on them ...the kids love them .They are so easy to make.........


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

I make Izzy Dolls .They are about 6 or 8 inches tall One color for shoes one for pants one for shirt then skin and hats on them all.My son was in Iraq and I sent about three hundred to the soldiers who passed them out to kids on the street.As I write this he is in Haiti giving out my dolls to the kids.As you can understand they use very little yarn.....not a bit is wasted.I sew them up stuff them then put little faces on them ...the kids love them .They are so easy to make.........


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

OMG sorry for the multiple enty my computer has gone wild ....


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I am always trying how to use up leftover yarn. Have made amigarumi crocheted dogs for my grandaughter who loves them, but they can be hard, doll clothes, scarves, embellishments for cards, weaving headers, small tapestries, braids for little girl hair ties and headbands. All of the ideas were so interesting, I loved reading about everyone's creative use of yarn!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

The scrappy scraps afghan is fun and uses up scraps of yarn. I have one partly done that I keep adding to when I need comfort knitting (doesn't take too much brainwork, but hands are busy).

Copy this link to your web browser.

http://www.freewebs.com/bethintx/scrappystepsafghan.htm


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I am always trying to figure out how to use up leftover yarn. Have made amigarumi crocheted dogs for my grandaughter who loves them, but they can be hard, doll clothes, scarves, embellishments for cards, weaving headers, small tapestries, braids for little girl hair ties and headbands. All of the ideas were so interesting, I loved reading about everyone's creative use of yarn!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> hampshirerose said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell me what a Russian join is I have never heard of it before.
> ...


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

How about the "ten stitch" blanket


----------



## gramg (Oct 17, 2011)

contact a hospital or a cat shelter. I knit/crochet hats for babies and chemo children and make blankets and toys for the kittens. This is how I use what I have left from other projects. hope this helps.


----------



## allison80 (Nov 10, 2012)

In the St. Louis area we have an Upcycle Exchange. Basically, you donate usable craft supplies to them, and they display them in their shop. People come into the shop and pay what they like for their choices (there's a limit to what you can get per day so people don't just buy the entire store). It's a guilt-free way of getting rid of old stash items. www.upxchange.com Other than that, I'm using my sock yarn ends to make myself a hooded cowl. I'm making it up as I go.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have made afghans out of mine but I join the yarn with the magic knot, no ends to weave in.


----------



## GrammySandie (Jan 20, 2011)

I make baby hats for hospitals. If you have enough yarn you can also make matching booties and/or a small baby blanket with a small amount of matching yarn. For the blankets I use the garter stitch working diagonally to make a large triangle until half your desired size, then decrease to finish. It's an old pattern but results in a finished edge. I add a small card, business size card, that says Happy Birthday from with my name. Very small bits can be put out for the birds to use in their nests. The hats work up so quickly either knitted or crocheted. Have fun using up those small bits of yarn! Please let us know what you do and show off your handiwork.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I gave alot of mine to a nursing home. They really enjoyed it. They made crafts and then had a craft show..Tweeter


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I met a lady who said that she and her friend knitted hats for needy people. She said they get requests from various groups. They do not care what they look like, so you can use any colors, mix them up, whatever. I do not know whether I can find her or not. I gave her a bunch of yarn that I knew I would never use because it was too hard to work with. They use anything. If I can find a way to find her, I will post the information. Meanwhile, you could make hats!


----------



## Maine Gramma (Nov 2, 2012)

I make granny squares and eventually I have enough to sew into an afghan


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

what i dont knit, i weave, i never waste a bit of yarn ! give your extra to a thrift shop or a weaver


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

I crochet covers for wooden hangers. The covered hangers are great for hanging things that are slippery or that may show hanger marks from plastic hangers.


----------



## jkpiwonski (Nov 16, 2012)

Nursing homes and Senior centers also like donations


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I knit smallish squares to use as a front for a card, then add buttons etc to embellish. Makes lovely thank you cards. Sock yarn looks great


----------



## nanamarge (Dec 18, 2012)

I belong to a group of senior knitters at my local Senior Center
and we knit for school kids, cancer patients, Veterans, and the 
local pregnancy center, 

We are always looking for donated yarn of any length or amount
So I would suggest you contact the local Senior Center
and see if they have a group of knitters.\who could use the 
yarn.

Even a local Girls Club could use it. Good Luck.


----------



## MsP11 (Jan 2, 2013)

Since budgets for art have been cut so drastically, any art teacher would probably welcome a donation They are desperate for materials at all educational levels.


----------



## closeknit (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been using my leftovers to make hats for preemies in the NICU. It's just about the only normal item on the baby other than the diaper, as they are all wired up. I do it to bring a little cheer to the parents.


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

cmbottorff said:


> Check with the local schools or daycares and see if they would like a donation of yarn. Good will, or other charities may appreciate it as well.
> 
> I use scraps to learn new stitches, barbie clothing, or just small projects.
> 
> You could also just make a scrap afghan. Knit/crochet with a ball until you run out of a ball, or you grow tired of it, and join the next one. You will end up with a very pretty throw, that you can keep, or give away.


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I make hats for schoolchildren. If you put a white stripe every other row, it makes for a very nice hat. I have made hundreds over the years.


----------



## Babsj (Dec 8, 2012)

Clown hand puppets are great for using up small amounts. It makes a lot of ends to sew in but I overcome that by blanket stitching the side seam rather than trying to weave them all in. When finished they are great for adding to 'shoe-boxes' for sending out to poor children, via operation Christmas Child.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I know a couple ladies that use lengths as short as 2 foot for hats that they then donate to Head Start at Christmas. This year they made 72 hats, enough for every child at the Harlingen Head Start program.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

I crochet a long chain and use it instead of ribbon to tie presents.


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

If you use a different colour for each row you could make a wonderful striped scarf. It is knitted lenghtwise. It will look amazing. You could crochet butterflies in different colours. Make mittens for children and give them to schools or daycare centres.Everybody needs mitts.


----------



## mhird (Oct 8, 2012)

There is a charity where you knit 7"x9" squares and they are joined together for afghans for the needy. Check with you local craft store, sometimes they take squares & arrange to have them joined.


----------



## shawnsgranny (Jan 4, 2013)

I make items out of the yarn as long as I can, then I cut yarn into strings from 3 or 4 inches long and throw them into the yard during the time birds are making nests. The birds use them and the yarn doesn't clog up a lawnmower.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> I made a yarn ball wreath. There are pictures posted under my topics.


I went to "my topics" and can't figure out how to find the yarn ball wreath you made. How do I locate a specific item?

Ginny B


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I also make afghans with left over yarns. They are so bight -- I love them. I have a some scraps I want to make into hat and scarf as well. And I crochet small nests and send then to wild life rescue for small critters they are raising. Never throw yarn away.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

you could knit or crochet bears


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

http://whatsthatgonnabe.blogspot.mx/2007/11/magic-ball.html

Magic Ball scarf, etc.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I make jewelry. There are some really nice patterns online...go to Ravelry and search for jewelry patterns.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine goes to dead fish hats and pocket tissue holders. I
would like suggestions also.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I saw this the first time you posted it & really think your cat is precious (shhh, don't tell my cat)! Quick question,I have worsted, cuper chunky, & a some other types.Do I just go with the flow & use whatever I grab or should I double things up?


fergablu2 said:


> Made scrap afghans out of mine. I also made one in knitted squares, like grandma's favorite dishcloth, garter stitch on the diagonal, crocheted around the edges, and stitched together, but the pictures are on my laptop and not very clear.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

yourmother306 said:


> Evie RM said:
> 
> 
> > What is a magic ball? I have never heard of it before.
> ...


Thanks, that is so simple and easy to follow. Never heard of it before. Ginny B


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

Diagonally stitched scarves where you just change the yarn randomly really look very nice. I also saw a straight stitched scarf in a very 'artsy' shop in Sedonna AZ some years back where at each change of yarn, the yarn was knotted so that there was fringe up and down the length of the scarf. As I recall it was for sale for some exhorbitant price! These artsy items would probably bring a nice sum at charity silent auctions.


----------



## flora.arnott (Aug 19, 2012)

That video is brilliant, what a simple really good idea, so neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I started the new year off right with organizing my yarn stash and it is huge. Over 60 years worth of leftover yarn, some of it in small quantities of balls the size of golf balls or a little larger. I can use some of it as embellishments in scrapbooking and card making, but what do I do with the rest? I don't like making granny squares, so that is not an option for me for using it up. Does anyone have any suggestions? Should I just throw it away? It is really hard for me to throw any yarn away, so I thought I would see what everyone here on the forum suggests. I guess you could call me the "yarn hoarder."


I use it for life lines --

or you could try a basic hat made with odds and ends, yarn knotted together with a yard or two at minimum. Let the knots fall where they may -- my tween nieces think they are funky and cool --

stripes for hats or scarves --

dead fish hats --

and of course you could donate them to a senior center or preschool -- to be used in craft projects


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I personally roll them all up into a ball and put them in a basket... I personally don't have to much, but what I do have is growing. I keep a few of the smaller balls in my tote so if I'm looking through a magazine and want to try something I have some scrap yarn with me.. I usually carry several different size needles with me too...
I also keep a few at my desk for when I'm on here and there's a question about a pattern I think I would like to help work out.. The balls of yarn in my basket seems to disapear quite often.. I have not found them on the floor so its my guess it gets carried off in either hubby's or our son's hot little hands.. LOL
I love the scrappy afghans.. the magic ball and the yo yo ones are new to me.. I really like them and all the beautiful afghans showed here..


----------



## Barajean (Sep 3, 2011)

I have also made a doorstopper or let me word it another way a long tube and then stuffed old shirts or material to make a door drafter. The outside is a mixture of yarns I have. That was fun to make!
Also, I want to make pom-pons for gifts. Or you can make a wreath with pom-poms and I saw a scarf on Anthropology that looks interesting. Using all your leftover yarn!
Love all the ideas everyone shared- thank you for bringing up this topic- love the Russian u-tubes!
Barbara


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

I use them to experiment on :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I make ribbons and bows for gifts, for one thing. I haven't bought any in a long time. For example if it's a baby shower, I'll take leftover pink and blue yarn and either make an I cord long enough or, using three or four strands at a time and a BIG crochet hook, chain the length that I need. I have enough small balls of leftover yarn that I can match most any gift wrap paper.

Karen


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I make headbands, sometimes fingerless gloves,etc. At Christmas time I knitted hats in the grandkids' school colors, and was able to use some yarn scraps for the ribbing and change colors for the rest of the hat, and a couple I alternated colors in stripes. My pattern was a four row repeat, so it was easy to know when to change colors.change colors.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Here in Canada we have "Blankets for Canada" whereby you can knit/crochet etc. 8" squares and donate them. This organization will sew them together to create quilts, afghans etc. for the needy. You could check to see if such an organization exists in your area. Or perhaps check with local churches as they often have groups who do similar work for the needy. The small amounts they might use to sew squares together. Or check to see if there are any local 
'kids craft clubs' who could use it. Good luck.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I am currently working on two baby outfits. One girl, one boy. I am using some of my small quantity leftovers to make embellishments like bows and flowers for the girl and footballs for the boy. I rarely throw anything away, you never know what it might come in handy for.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

hampshirerose said:


> Can you tell me what a Russian join is I have never heard of it before.


I am curious, too! Tell us, please!!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

fergablue2,

Your projects with the leftover yarns are adorable! 

Good for you!

I love them all!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

jersgrain,

beautiful hats! someone will enjoy these!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

christine flo said:


> you could knit or crochet bears


I love this idea!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> The scrappy scraps afghan is fun and uses up scraps of yarn. I have one partly done that I keep adding to when I need comfort knitting (doesn't take too much brainwork, but hands are busy).
> 
> Copy this link to your web browser.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/bethintx/scrappystepsafghan.htm


Love this idea - neat afghan! Have saved the link.... Thank you...


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I've read through these ideas and they are all wonderful! Aside from donating the yarn, the problem is finding the time to get to it all when keeping it.

Presently, I am using odd balls of yarn to make a bedspread from the knitting stitches in the "365 Knitting Stitches A Year- Perpetual Calendar" book. It's going along well, and I have carefully chosen the colors of yarn desired to put into this project.

I still have a ton of yarn left over, but know that lots of the sock yarns I have onhand, I won't use. So I am trying to sell some of it. With the economy the way it is, it's the right thing to do, for me. I discount my prices. 

Also, I teach knitting to students, and use some of it for "practice" yarn with my students.

Still, there's yarn that I have & love, and simply can't depart with it! 

One day, hopefully I will get around to it. I store it well in plastic bags or project storage bags to preserve it well.

That's what I do!


----------



## shadohart (Jan 1, 2013)

I made this hat with my left over yarn


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have trouble throwing away yarn too. I have two totes of odd balls and part balls. I always put the oddments in a plastic bag and label it as to the gauge. I then use it for stripes in hats and mitts that I knit for the homeless or for children's sweaters that I donate to the women's shelter. I never let the totes get too full before I do another batch of donation articles! You could always give it to the charity shops as people shop when knitting donation items.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

If all else fails (and I can't possibly see that happening with all the suggestions here!), you can always resort to the following site. It contains 653 ways (at last count) to use anywhere from one to 285 yards of leftover yarn.

http://simpleknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/500-patterns-to-knit-with-1-285-yards.html

And, as someone else has said, really REALLY small pieces can be left outdoors for birds to make nests with in the spring!


----------



## susie58 (Jun 22, 2011)

What if your scraps are all different weights? Can you make things with different weights of yarn?


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

shadohart:

Absolutely beautiful! My goodness your work is gorgeous! What a wonderful thing to make with your leftover yarn!


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

What exactly is the Russian join?


----------



## Jan520 (Nov 25, 2012)

Make hats. All sizes, and color combinations. Donate hats to schools and women's shelters.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I make mittens with left over yarn. Children love colorful mittens. The small amounts of yarn are great for the tips of mittens. I also make lap robes for our local nursing home. When I come to the end of the yarn I just add another color. The robes are very colorful.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

check out your nearest homeless shelter - they always need hats, gloves, scarves. Make up some colorful hats to donate. I make a kids hat I call a knitty-knotty hat, just tie the yarns together and trim ends to about an inch and a half and let them show all over. Kids like "crazy" stuff today.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Some elementary teachers use it in art sessions..


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow... great afghans!

I make little kid's socks with left over yarn. The're colorful and they don't have to match. Kid's love them.


----------



## MOMO1 (Nov 27, 2012)

How about packing up the stash and sending it to the Pine Ridge Indian Reservation.- see the website where they ask for materials for crafts for youth and the elderly;
http://friendsofpineridgereservation.org/organizations/Oyate-Teca-Project.shtml


----------



## titan (Dec 23, 2012)

I started last year tieing left over yarn and crocheting a afghan- it is alot of fun and friends keep checking on how big it is getting and the wild colors. When done it should
be beautiful on our Queen size bed.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

I haven't tried it yet, but I saw something on a knitting TV program that I'm thinking about. They aligned the balls by color value and made a triangular shawl, doing only a couple of rows with each color; doing all the joins of new yarn on the same edges and using them as fringe.


----------



## Jan520 (Nov 25, 2012)

imabrummie said:


> What exactly is the Russian join?


I just looked up the Russian Join and found a video:





Looks like a great way to join yarn. Hope you find this video helpful. I certainly did and will be using this method.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I give it back to my LYS where it's ( free to a good home ). I have benefitted from that basket so I try to return the favor. It's a really good idea.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I just watched the video from the link you provided. Thank you. The Russian join looks really easy to do and so smooth that it looks like one continuous yarn. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

I use small balls to make baby hats for charity. 60 yds or less usually makes a newborn hat. I also use small amounts to make slippers for The Pink Slipper Project; they are then sent to women's shelters for domestic violence victims.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

fergablu2--how on earth did you get a photo of our cat? <vbg>


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

shadohart said:


> I made this hat with my left over yarn


Great job! Your hat is lovely and so unique!


----------



## Jan520 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for asking about Russian Join. This will be very useful. Also a good think to review is jogless color change which could be used with this Russian Join. Just do a internet search for jogless color change.

Happy knitting.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a bunch of small amounts of yarn and of just-one-balls (or less). Right now, they're covering the couch in my knitting room. I intend to organize them by color and put them in a clear plastic container. After that, who knows what they'll become?

DH and I could use some rugs--for the bathroom and kitchen--so that might be a possibility. I always think about some sort of Joseph's Coat jacket or coat. But I'll be following this thread with interest to figure out what to do with my leftovers.

Thanks so much for starting this thread!

Hazel


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> Working on "honeycombs" for the "Beekeepers Quilt" ... love that pattern. I have about 180 made so far, trying to get enough for a king size bed!! I also am making mine out of worsted weight ... not sock weight as the pattern calls for, so mine will be much heavier. Especially for the cold winter nights!


Schneikies! This is brilliant! (using worsted weight for a Beekeepers Quilt!). Here I thought it would take me YEARS to make one of sock remnants and it won't using worsted. Sometimes, the most obvious answers allude me. Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## carol253 (May 14, 2011)

There is a group out of Turkey called LILY, they ask that you make three 8 inch squares and mail to them and they sew together with many others to make blankets for the refugee children from Syria. That is how I use up my extra yarn.. You can use many colors in one square and it sure you feel good that you are helping the babies and toddlers..


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Ohhh my I love the afghan with the kitty on it looks so peaceful resting on so much warmth and love


----------



## shadohart (Jan 1, 2013)

My hat has several different weights.


----------



## shadohart (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks!



mmMardi said:


> shadohart said:
> 
> 
> > I made this hat with my left over yarn
> ...


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

carol253 said:


> There is a group out of Turkey called LILY, they ask that you make three 8 inch squares and mail to them and they sew together with many others to make blankets for the refugee children from Syria. That is how I use up my extra yarn.. You can use many colors in one square and it sure you feel good that you are helping the babies and toddlers..


The Lily group is part of Knitting Galore on Facebook. It is run by an English woman living in Turkey. LILY stands for Love in Language of Yarn I believe. She also has a blog but I'm not sure of the addy but I can get it if someone wants it.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

dollies,clowns and teddies mitts scarves afghans of many colours but whatever you do do not throw it away I would pay post costs to relieve you of your problem anytime


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

vayankee said:


> How about yo-yos? You can make each one a solid color....
> http://priscillascrochet.net/Free%20Chapters/Yo-Yo%20Afghans%20Chapter.pdf


Love this thanks!


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

When I am finished with an item and have small amounts left, I have started an afghan and just start knitting it into the afghan. It's made of all the small balls I have had, so it will take awhile to get done. I've taken some and put them together to make lap afghans for people, it's nice to have arthritic knees covered in cool or cold weather.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a friend who crochets lap robes for veterans. She welcomes all my leftovers.


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

I make toys: dolls, bears, rabbits... of all sizes. If the the rest of the yarn is too small, I make finger puppets. I give them out to a woman's shelter to help the kids. as for he russian joins you can get the explanation on youtube but essentially it's two knots (aprox. four inch between them) with both yarns put side by side, and by pulling the sides, the knots slide together and become very strong. Cut off the remnants and ta-da! seamless, knotless joining!


----------



## the cats meow (Sep 20, 2012)

Check with your local Freecycle and you will find it a great home.


----------



## carol253 (May 14, 2011)

Yes, thats the group, I also have adddress and instructions if anyonme needs them..


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I give it to a friend who makes slippers..and a little friend who is just beginning to knit...they appreciate it..and i usually get a pair of slippers...


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i use all those little 'woolnuts' to make nests and blankies for animal rescues and shelters.

happy to provide patterns and info if any one wants to help out....quote reply or pm me


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

carol253 said:


> There is a group out of Turkey called LILY, they ask that you make three 8 inch squares and mail to them and they sew together with many others to make blankets for the refugee children from Syria. That is how I use up my extra yarn.. You can use many colors in one square and it sure you feel good that you are helping the babies and toddlers..


 Sounds like a wonderful organization. I am really leary about shipping charges. When the earthquake hit Haiti there was an organization I found that requested people to crochet a hand towel and knit a wash cloth in cotton yarn, then put a bar of soap in a sealed plastic bag (I used a sandwich bag), and then you put it all in a gallon size sip lock bag. I made about fifty of these care kits and filled the rest of the large box with the hand loomed hats my daughter makes. The postage to send this big box to the organization was huge. So, now I try to just help local organizations where there is no postage involved.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link about the Russian join. Really useful and I've learnt something new


----------



## ecedman (Dec 28, 2012)

Make an afghan using entrelac method. Entrelac seems perfect for leftovers. I am learning entrelac and using leftovers from three different project. It is looking pretty messy right now, but will be beautiful when finished.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I may be getting old (70), but am not too old to learn new stuff. In just the last couple of days I have learned about the magic ball and the Russian join. Wish I had learned both of these years ago. Oh well, better late than never. Just think about the amazing well of knowledge that is on this forum. I thank you all for sharing and God bless you all.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

if you would be so kind, I would love to see that


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I love to do afghans (baby, for those smaller yarn balls) to use up leftover quantities in a hurry. My favorite patterns are ripple or feather & fan. Attaching new colors as yarn runs out creates great stripe patterns that look lovely--and different--every time. Most have ended up going to my favorite baby charity.

Here's an example: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9956-1.html


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> I may be getting old (70), but am not too old to learn new stuff. In just the last couple of days I have learned about the magic ball and the Russian join. Wish I had learned both of these years ago. Oh well, better late than never. Just think about the amazing well of knowledge that is on this forum. I thank you all for sharing and God bless you all.


You're never too old to learn! My problem is remembering it, so I love the videos.


----------



## Jepjohn (Nov 27, 2011)

Using the scraps for an afghan is a great idea. You just need to make sure all the yarns are the same type. If you want it to be washable, for instance, you don't want to include any wool yarns that will shrink. THat will make a mess of your pretty afghan in a short time.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I give the yarn I know I'm not going to use to charity.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Now I'm inspired to haul out that big black trash bag of leftover yarn and make a patchwork afghan...


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Left over yarn makes great lap robes for sick and shut ins home care places hospital, nursing homes etc gladly take them for their patients I love to create them of left overs the colors can be wild or calming together. I love creating with left over yarn. but only acrylics as they are wash and dry easily with little or now after care .


----------



## JAMEYALSO (Nov 28, 2012)

Donate it to any Warm Up America Group through Senior Centers or yarn shops.
Ours in Strongsville Ohio makes and are donated lap robes , afghans , hats, scarfs etc. for hospice, hospitals and Veteran' Homes.
The amount doesn't matter, they use it all and make a lot of granny squares.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Make simple multicolored afghans! Choose a color and work it until it runs out, then join on the next color and keep going. You'll have something colorful and unique. Great for kids learning their colors, and bigger kids too.  With smaller scraps: I make little bags for bars of gift soaps, worm bookmarks, ponytail holders and such. If you wish to give some yarn away, you could check your area for a 'freecycle' group online, or donate to a thrift shop or charity group. Please don't ever throw it away--too many people would love to have it!


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

Make small ornaments.Pen on hats,scarfs ect.I also made flowers to put on hats and squairs.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Jepjohn said:


> Using the scraps for an afghan is a great idea. You just need to make sure all the yarns are the same type. If you want it to be washable, for instance, you don't want to include any wool yarns that will shrink. THat will make a mess of your pretty afghan in a short time.


 Actually, all the yarn I purchase is washable. The only wool yarn I buy is Lion Brand's Wool Ease which is washable. I think the only thing I am going to have to worry about when making the afghan is the yarn weight. Most of my yarn is worsted weight, but I do have some sport weight and baby yarn. Right now I am making a spread sheet of all of the yarn in my stash so I will be able to match patterns to what I have on hand. This is a huge project because I now have eight 18 gal. size plastic bins of yarn (not including the small leftover yarn). I will be so happy when this project is done. I have been working on it since New Year's eve.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

christiliz said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > hampshirerose said:
> ...


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd spend a bit of time, make a Magic Ball first, and join the ends by this method...






No ends to weave in..


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

sidlee said:


> I'd spend a bit of time, make a Magic Ball first, and join the ends by this method...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you make your magic ball, do you only use the short lengths of 12" or 14" as suggested? I have never made a magic ball and was wondering what would be wrong with making the lengths of yarn longer. Especially if using to make an afghan.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

If you really don't want to "make" anything out of the yarn, you can always use it to stuff knitted toys etc.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> sidlee said:
> 
> 
> > I'd spend a bit of time, make a Magic Ball first, and join the ends by this method...
> ...


I'd use yarn at least 40 inches long, or even much longer.


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, Evie. I have a huge stash also. I belong to a chapter of the Knitting Guild. We donate stash to each other for projects and do charity work such as baby blankets nd premie caps to donate to hospitals. We've also made chemo caps which, unfortunately, are frequently needed. They can also be donated to local hospitals.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

sidlee said:


> Evie RM said:
> 
> 
> > sidlee said:
> ...


Thanks. I think that is what I am going to do. I think this is going to be a fun project. I am going to do the Russian join on the yarn ends as I make the ball. I know this will be a little time consuming, but it will eliminate having so many ends to weave in when I am finished with the project.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Recently I took a large pile of yarn to the local nursing home. They love to get it. Two days later, I was looking for the very yarn I gave away. But still...it's a good thing to do.


----------



## chex (Dec 20, 2012)

Pre schools and art teachers and girl scouts are always in need of yarn scraps.

One of the pre schools in our area cuts pieces and throws them around the playground and then they look around to spot the birds using it in their nests!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cmbottorff said:


> Check with the local schools or daycares and see if they would like a donation of yarn. Good will, or other charities may appreciate it as well.
> 
> I use scraps to learn new stitches, barbie clothing, or just small projects.
> 
> You could also just make a scrap afghan. Knit/crochet with a ball until you run out of a ball, or you grow tired of it, and join the next one. You will end up with a very pretty throw, that you can keep, or give away.


I think that would really be fun - full of surprises!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Made scrap afghans out of mine. I also made one in knitted squares, like grandma's favorite dishcloth, garter stitch on the diagonal, crocheted around the edges, and stitched together, but the pictures are on my laptop and not very clear.


Love your pictures!! But I especially love your kitty enjoying your work. You're work is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I knit scrap scarfs, hats, and afghans. You get some really interesting items!


----------



## Gramma Glenna (Nov 29, 2012)

what are magic balls? Are they the balls that are felted and used in the dryer?


----------



## scorpian (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi just an idea do you know any knit and natter groups we have them over here in England and some of the ladies I see love to have odd balls of wool to make charity garments for over seas ie Africa or charity shops etc.


----------



## scorpian (Jul 19, 2012)

When you say Afgans do you knit them or crochet I would really love to get the hang of crocheting I have been to classes, I can do it but it never looks that good, tension not good really get annoyed with it as I can knit very well and understand most patterns, but I suppose it's because I have done since a child.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

scorpian said:


> Hi just an idea do you know any knit and natter groups we have them over here in England and some of the ladies I see love to have odd balls of wool to make charity garments for over seas ie Africa or charity shops etc.


Just remember to send the woolen objects to a place where it's actually cold!!!


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

LOVE the one with the cat napping  Great picture!


----------



## scorpian (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Yes it gets very cold in Africa at night and the small babies and children feel it, my friend often goes to Africa for holidays as she has a cousin who lives out their and last year I made loads of baby jackets and hats but am now doing different size jumpers for the children.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

scorpian said:


> Hi Yes it gets very cold in Africa at night and the small babies and children feel it, my friend often goes to Africa for holidays as she has a cousin who lives out their and last year I made loads of baby jackets and hats but am now doing different size jumpers for the children.


Didn't mean to offend. Africa is a very large continent, and I couldn't find a cool spot to save my life in Egypt, Morocco, Botswana, nor Nigeria. I couldn't imagine being within ten feet of a sheep in those places, let alone wear one!!

I'm sure your creations are very much loved and needed.


----------



## scorpian (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi no you don't be silly I am not offended, I cannot remember when my friend goes and I think it is in Johannesburg and only cold at night, great to talk.


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

Dolls clothes take small amounts and are very welcome at craft fairs, as they are cheap items, and hard to find, and last a lot longer than shop made.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

I am the Nan said:


> I made a beautiful shawl out of only leftover balls of yarn, all different sizes, colors, types , etc.... it turned out beautiful.


There's a wonderful LYS in McCall, Idaho, that has these types of art shawls all around the top of the walls...they are FABULOUS! I'd encourage you to give it a whirl. Also, scraps make wonderful mitered corners (2" or larger) that can be knit into each other to make a stunning shawl as well (I have about 40 of these knit together so far and am enjoying the frugal, colorful process


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's a great Youtube video on both the Russian Join and the felted (spit-splice) join. Really works well if you don't like to weave in a lot of ends.

Really helps if I add the site:


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Youtube video on Russian Join:


----------



## scorpian (Jul 19, 2012)

What a good idea I will remember that cheers :-D


----------



## grammywms (Dec 22, 2012)

We have just started a Prayer Shawl Ministry at our church here in Indianapolis, IN and are looking for donations of yarn, needles, crochet hooks. We would be grateful for anything you might see fit to donate. There are several members who are just learning to knit that probably will start out with smaller projects, like prayer cloths, and left over yarn would certainly fit the bill. Also, others would prefer to uses a variety of colors or textures for their shawls. If you want to donate, PM me and I'll send you an address. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

HI
Do you use the yarn with two strands and what type of pattern do you use

I have lots of left over and I do knitting for shelters and this would be a great idea for the needy

I use leftover yarn also to color us mitts and hats 

Also i just got my patternworks knitting catalogue - awesome has anyone ordered yarn from them

Happy knitting


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I make striped hats for kids.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Hope these help xxxx I love making something out of nothing. Best advice just have fun xxx


----------



## puntos (Dec 18, 2012)

try this one 
SCRAP WRAP
http://blog.grittyknits.com/ViewPost762.aspx
I haven't tried it, but it looks good.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Raybo said:


> All of the above, plus have you seen the "magic ball"? I think there was a discussion of it on the forum a while back.


I was also going to suggest the magicball. It sounds interesting.
There was a mention of it here a while ago but I bet you could find info on Google typing in magicball for knitting.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

A wreath!


----------



## Shelagh.Hollingworth (Sep 27, 2012)

I am making a cardigan, knitting squares of 24 sts and 30 rows to each, changing the colours as I go along, that is, working with 5 small balls at a time.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

I make flowers to put on any hat or poncho I make.
It's a great stash buster and I always have a flower ready to go when I need it. Also Pom Poms that way I can just add them where needed.
If I have a lot of one skein left then I make premie hats for charity.
Good luck deciding what to make it opens up a whole new world of knitting and crocheting.
KatM


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Made scrap afghans out of mine. I also made one in knitted squares, like grandma's favorite dishcloth, garter stitch on the diagonal, crocheted around the edges, and stitched together, but the pictures are on my laptop and not very clear.


What a warm and cozy blanket and cat and picture! That would be fun to do and a good way (for me) to practice crocheting after many long years.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Pamela F said:


> Hope these help xxxx I love making something out of nothing. Best advice just have fun xxx


Oh MY! You are not only very cute, but very clever! What is the sheep? He's very handsome. Everything you showed does look like much fun.


----------



## drgwen (Sep 16, 2011)

Our KNotty KNitters group started knitting these scarves to use up donated yarn. They turn out beautiful and are very popular at our scarf boutique! Here is the pattern:

http://www.fezayarns.com/pdf/Arrowhead%20Scarf.pdf

Each scarf requires 25 balls of only 10 yards each. Mix and match yarns in the same color family. Add a bit of eyelash or sparkle yarn for accent. Neutrals and blues are the favorite colors, but greens and reds turn out great too. I use a Russian join to avoid having so many loose ends to weave in at the end.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cmbottorff said:


> Check with the local schools or daycares and see if they would like a donation of yarn. Good will, or other charities may appreciate it as well.
> 
> I use scraps to learn new stitches, barbie clothing, or just small projects.
> 
> You could also just make a scrap afghan. Knit/crochet with a ball until you run out of a ball, or you grow tired of it, and join the next one. You will end up with a very pretty throw, that you can keep, or give away.


That was what I was gouing to do. Make a large ball and make a throw or shawl using the ball just the way the colors come off of it. I also do plastic canvas projects and use up alot of small amounts doing that.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Cute! Haha. I've been called lots of things in my time but never cute! Barking mad usually is added onto the end! lol.

Here are some more fun things ...... Just go for it!

Sheep are what our knit and natter group put together.

My excitement for the day is the arrival of two books on freeform knitting and crocheting! I'm bursting with excitement for future makes out of nothing!

Look forward to seeing your creations from your scraps xxx


Norma B. said:


> Pamela F said:
> 
> 
> > Hope these help xxxx I love making something out of nothing. Best advice just have fun xxx
> ...


----------



## momcgraw (Dec 29, 2012)

I use my leftover yarn to knit caps for children and donate them to a local Women's Shelter and Salvation Army. I have 5 basic hat patterns I use in different sizes and I play with different stitches and knit patterns. I hae knit them often enough that I now call them mindless knitting patterns because I have knit them so often.


----------



## joycegriffin (Apr 21, 2012)

I make hot pads using a crochet pattern given to me years ago. 

Make sure the weight and types of yarn match. 

Chain 38 for worsted weight yarn . I use an I hook.
Sc in second chain and in the rest of the chains to end. Now sc on the other side of chain without any increases. Join to first sc and continue sc around and around adding new yarn as needed. You are making something that looks like an envelope without a flap. When it is half as wide as it is long, push the sides in, sc to one point, chain 15 for hanging loop and cut yarn leaving enough to sew closed. As you can see from the picture, I use pieces over 6 in.- the tails from finishing other projects.


----------



## Janma (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow,. I've been knitting for over 50 years and never have I seen that before. Thanks, as always we can learn something new from this website no trouble.
Compliments of the season to everyone.
Jan


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I use my left overs for bootees and bonnets very good for baby knitting.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> I started the new year off right with organizing my yarn stash and it is huge. Over 60 years worth of leftover yarn, some of it in small quantities of balls the size of golf balls or a little larger. I can use some of it as embellishments in scrapbooking and card making, but what do I do with the rest? I don't like making granny squares, so that is not an option for me for using it up. Does anyone have any suggestions? Should I just throw it away? It is really hard for me to throw any yarn away, so I thought I would see what everyone here on the forum suggests. I guess you could call me the "yarn hoarder."


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newtown-log-cabin


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> I started the new year off right with organizing my yarn stash and it is huge. Over 60 years worth of leftover yarn, some of it in small quantities of balls the size of golf balls or a little larger. I can use some of it as embellishments in scrapbooking and card making, but what do I do with the rest? I don't like making granny squares, so that is not an option for me for using it up. Does anyone have any suggestions? Should I just throw it away? It is really hard for me to throw any yarn away, so I thought I would see what everyone here on the forum suggests. I guess you could call me the "yarn hoarder."


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newtown-log-cabin


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

If nothing else, I cut it into small bits & use it for pillow stuffing.


----------



## cshoresknits (Aug 13, 2012)

I like to donate to a Down Syndrome beginning knitters group and the local senior center where they knit premie layettes and chemo caps. They are also good places to donate extra knitting supplies such as the needles that never seem to find their way into a project.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome ideas everyone. Thank you!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I just bought a knitting spool to make flowers and flowerettes for embellishments.


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

My Mom makes those potholders all the time. Everyone loves them.


----------



## rayos (Jan 4, 2013)

I didn't see anyone mention using the longer pieces for the other colors in a Fair Isle pattern. I also make I-cord toys for cats out of several small bits and leave the ends sticking out; just knot them together to keep the cat from deconstructing and eating them. The really small ends I am using to fill up a glass canister, and a also a clear plastic Christmas ornament I found at Michaels. This is all fun reading, and some great ideas.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> sidlee said:
> 
> 
> > Evie RM said:
> ...


Take a look at the link to the internet for the double knot join, it's WAY WAY faster than the Russian!


----------



## HappyHooker1978 (Dec 28, 2012)

My mom made my brother and I a big afghan out of leftovers when we were young. I currently have mine in gallon sized plastic ziploc bags. Was thinking of using them to stuff any stuffed animals I make or anything else that has to be stuffed. But also like the idea of making little things. 

I was gonna say if you don't want them and live near Rhode Island I'd take them but I don't drive so it wouldn't be fair for you to have to drop them off. 

Anyways I think the blanket sounds best.. and if you have kids or grandkids a multicolored blanket may just be the greatest thing to them  specially made with love

Jodie


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Depending on the amounts, I try to coordinate colors if I think there is enough to make a child's small garment. Lately, I've been using the left over yarn to make doll's clothes. Since I'm not successful at crocheting I haven't used any for afghans, but I love those that were pictured.

If the amount is really small, or just long strands, I cut it into random length strands and put the yarn in a net bag - like the kind that onions or fruit come in. When the bag is full I tie it to a tree for the birds to use when nesting.

Offering it to a school, day care, senior residences, Boy or Girl Clubs would also be appreciated.
So many good ideas were offered. Great question for the forum. I learn something every day!


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

nanacari said:


> There are lots of ways to use leftovers, reason I don't have any. I don't do granny squares either. Slippers,hats small items. My personal favorite is multi-colored afghans or rugs.Colors don't have to match get odd but pretty results.


May I add mittens? I just used up four kinds of yarn on some fair isle mittens for a child. I will donate them because my grandson has plenty of mittens.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

SharonK1 said:


> You could make a "Joseph's Coat" afghan! (Like in the Bible Joseph wore a "coat of many colors")....I've made them before and they're great for using up yarn. The colors are just added at random, working the ends in as you go. You can knit this in stockinette or garter stitch or you can crochet it in either single or double [US definition] crochet. Either way they each are unique, a true-one-of-a-kind, and I love the huge variety of color you can end up with.


I second this one. I made my then 10 year old daughter a sweater this way. I think i used 16 colors in it. She loved it.


----------



## patpipczynski (Jun 21, 2011)

I make scarves and call them made of fab fibers. Cast on 190 stitches, ten and a half needles and just knit every row. I sort my colors first and use novelty yarns as well. Fringe is optional. Long enough to wrap or tie in many ways. I could never throw yarn away. Pat


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

patpipczynski said:


> I make scarves and call them made of fab fibers. Cast on 190 stitches, ten and a half needles and just knit every row. I sort my colors first and use novelty yarns as well. Fringe is optional. Long enough to wrap or tie in many ways. I could never throw yarn away. Pat


Thanks, I'll try this one.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmmm I never heard of dryer balls. Thanks for this interesting idea.


yarnbarrel said:


> You could make dryer balls with wool.
> Just wind it into balls about the size of a tennis ball and felt them in a nylon stocking....you can do several in a stocking.
> They are supposed to make your clothes dry faster and less static.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't read all the replies, so I hope this isn't a repeat. All of our local hospitals have yarn and needles in the waiting rooms with a pattern for a small square.
People pick them up and knit them while they wait for doctors or therapists.
There are volunteers who join the squares together to make blankets that are donated to the homeless. It gives people something to do while they are waiting, rather than just fret.
I have been known to take apart squares that have mistakes and reknit them. Apparently I am not alone in this. All of the yarn is donated.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

sandiremedios said:


> I haven't read all the replies, so I hope this isn't a repeat. All of our local hospitals have yarn and needles in the waiting rooms with a pattern for a small square.
> People pick them up and knit them while they wait for doctors or therapists.
> There are volunteers who join the squares together to make blankets that are donated to the homeless. It gives people something to do while they are waiting, rather than just fret.
> I have been known to take apart squares that have mistakes and reknit them. Apparently I am not alone in this. All of the yarn is donated.


My hospital had a simple knit basket weave baby blanket going. I added quite a bit while my husband was having surgery. I think having simple knit/crochet patterns with materials is a great idea for any waiting room. I always have a k/c project with me, but I worked on the hospital blanket.

I think I might set some charity blankets up for my various doctor's offices. I have lots of extra needles/hooks and baby yarn. I think I'll also mention it to a couple of friends for the local vet's office and animal shelter. I'm always hearing from others that they wish they'd thought to bring their knitting/crochet projects with them.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

My crochet gremlins take up less than 20 yards, and the hands, feet and antennae only take a few stitches.

Baby booties need less than 50 yards a pair


----------



## Dansmarin (Apr 12, 2011)

I was going through my knitting bookmarks on the computer and came across this link which offers "653 patterns to knit with 1-285 yards of yarn!". It's at http://simpleknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/500-patterns-to-knit-with-1-285-yards.html


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I started the new year off right with organizing my yarn stash and it is huge. Over 60 years worth of leftover yarn, some of it in small quantities of balls the size of golf balls or a little larger. I can use some of it as embellishments in scrapbooking and card making, but what do I do with the rest? I don't like making granny squares, so that is not an option for me for using it up. Does anyone have any suggestions? Should I just throw it away? It is really hard for me to throw any yarn away, so I thought I would see what everyone here on the forum suggests. I guess you could call me the "yarn hoarder."


I usually put my left over yarn in a totes. I have been putting the yarn in Ziploc bags and I put a note in the bag. On the note I will write what the name of the yarn is and what I can possibly use it for. This way, it helps me to remember if time does go by before I get back into that tote. 
NO, you are not a *yarn Hoarder*...you are hanging onto your yarn to make other things. Nothing wrong with that. WE all do it!!


----------



## Poppy100 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you, I have just googled Russian join cant wait to try it. thanks again.


----------



## Poppy100 (Sep 12, 2012)

love the bootie pattern are you able to share it


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Poppy100 said:


> love the bootie pattern are you able to share it


Sorry. It's a modified version of booties you'll find if you google crocodile stitch baby booties, from etsy. Can't for the life of me remember her name!


----------



## beejay222 (Jan 4, 2013)

Not a knitting project,but I learned to do this from my grandmother. Take 2 wire hangers placed together (you can anchor them with tape). Begin at the base of the hook part and wrap the yarn around both hangers. Continue around the hangers and up the hook. To finish thread a needle and run under the wrapped part. These hangers are great for holding slacks,cardigans, knits, etc. You don't get hanger bumps and they're sturdier than the fat plastic hangers


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> My crochet gremlins take up less than 20 yards, and the hands, feet and antennae only take a few stitches.
> 
> Baby booties need less than 50 yards a pair


ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

beejay222 said:


> Not a knitting project,but I learned to do this from my grandmother. Take 2 wire hangers placed together (you can anchor them with tape). Begin at the base of the hook part and wrap the yarn around both hangers. Continue around the hangers and up the hook. To finish thread a needle and run under the wrapped part. These hangers are great for holding slacks,cardigans, knits, etc. You don't get hanger bumps and they're sturdier than the fat plastic hangers


Smart Granny! GREAT IDEA!


----------



## EmLynn62 (Jun 29, 2012)

Another item I haven't seen mentioned is to knit / crochet covers for hot water bags. We're always covering them with towels or something like that.

http://www.yarnagogo.com/bawk_hot_water_bottle_coz/

http://prudentbaby.com/2009/12/baby-kid/crochet-hot-water-bottle-cozy-2/

http://rosmademe.blogspot.com/2011/11/pierinas-snuggly-hot-water-bottle-cover.html


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Since I've knitted countless pairs of socks I have a large bag of tiny balls of fingering weight yarn (which of course I can't bear to part with). I was thinking of combing 6 or 7 strands and knitting or crocheting small area rugs on large needles. As soon as one strand ran out, just do a looped join and keep going and keep the amount of strands consistent. One set of instructions for a scrap afghan I read on this thread said to keep all the yarn in an opaque bag, and enjoy the surprise of knitting in whatever comes out of the bag. That sounds like fun!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Pamela F said:


> Hope these help xxxx I love making something out of nothing. Best advice just have fun xxx


These are great. Wonderful pictures and what a wonderful imagination you have.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

I am working on a Traveler's Life lap blanket where you use scraps of leftover yarns one row at a time allowing the end to dangle creating a fringe on each side. The pattern is in one of Stephanie McPherson's books. I like it because I can use this blanket to remember each project and/or life event as I look at the strops of yarn - i.e. a scrap from my grandson's baptism gown just went in this week, as have scraps from his first hat, his first sweater, and similar scraps from his sister's things. Here is a link to Staci Perri's finished blanket and the blog page also gives the info re: the book.
http://verypink.com/2012/06/22/approximately-226000-stitches/


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

mtalmage said:


> I am working on a Traveler's Life lap blanket where you use scraps of leftover yarns one row at a time allowing the end to dangle creating a fringe on each side. The pattern is in one of Stephanie McPherson's books. I like it because I can use this blanket to remember each project and/or life event as I look at the strops of yarn - i.e. a scrap from my grandson's baptism gown just went in this week, as have scraps from his first hat, his first sweater, and similar scraps from his sister's things. Here is a link to Staci Perri's finished blanket and the blog page also gives the info re: the book.
> http://verypink.com/2012/06/22/approximately-226000-stitches/


This is the best idea yet. I don't have the yarn for it, but I love it and it looks so lovely.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

beejay222 said:


> Not a knitting project,but I learned to do this from my grandmother. Take 2 wire hangers placed together (you can anchor them with tape). Begin at the base of the hook part and wrap the yarn around both hangers. Continue around the hangers and up the hook. To finish thread a needle and run under the wrapped part. These hangers are great for holding slacks,cardigans, knits, etc. You don't get hanger bumps and they're sturdier than the fat plastic hangers


My mom made a bunch of these years ago, and I'm still using them  She used 2 or 3 strands of yarn held together. Good & simple project for church bazaars.


----------



## Thecanechair (Oct 11, 2012)

Could you use it for stuffing those knitted or crocheted animals maybe?


----------



## emilynne capelli (Dec 19, 2012)

I knit beanies of all sizes for the families in a remote location (Halls Creek Western Australia). I sen dhtem to the Child Health Nurse and she lets the mums and kids choose. I can't keep up with the need.


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

Seeing you do not like making squares why not make a zig zag knee rug . There is something I do with a lot of mine ,that is give them to pre schools or kindergartens at the school, they can use as much as i give them for craft. Another thing I give them is all empty packets (like cereal, tea and juice) these are used for pretend shops a way of teaching maths.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

sarah66 said:


> vayankee said:
> 
> 
> > How about yo-yos? You can make each one a solid color....
> ...


Thank you for this link Vayankee! It does look awesome and have bookmarked it!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

What a great idea.


----------



## fenstitcher (Dec 27, 2012)

I had a lot of different colour left over yarn James Brett Marble from different knits I had made for various members of my family. I knitted my grand daughter a stripey duffle hoody and explained to her each stripe and who I had knitted for. She absolutely loves it calls it her family hoody


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> I think I'll also mention it to a couple of friends for the local vet's office and animal shelter. I'm always hearing from others that they wish they'd thought to bring their knitting/crochet projects with them.


I knit critter blankets for my vets, for animal shelters, and for animal rescues. This is how I use up the odds and ends of my acrylic yarns. Most of these yarns have been donated to me, once people find out that I knit critter blankets.

I usually use US size 11 or 13 needles and at least three strands of yarns at once. The blankets are thick, fluffy, and pretty indestructible, even when washed and dried at the highest temperatures.

The pattern I use is the typical washcloth pattern, where you start with just a few stitches, increase one in each row until you have enough stitches (I usually knit until I have 45 stitches), and then decrease back down to the number you started with. The blankets fit into cages and are good for kittens, cats, puppies, and small dogs.

These work up fast. I have a special tote bag for these, which I call my "emergency knitting bag." It usually always goes in the car with me.

Hazel


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Janci said:


> ThaisFindsafeather said:
> 
> 
> > My crochet gremlins take up less than 20 yards, and the hands, feet and antennae only take a few stitches.
> ...


Thanks  I love them too


----------



## shhp61 (Jan 5, 2013)

I make lapghans, usually granny squares. I've also gotten interested recently in a magic ball afghan. That's when you take your scraps, tie them together and just start knitting or crocheting. It's an interesting look.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Moira Livingstone said:


> If the wool is all the same thickness you could knit a Beekeeper's Quilt. I have not actually done one but have seen the pattern online. You do small squares, gather them up, pad them and then tie them altogether.
> 
> It looks very effective and would be portable to carry around if necessary.
> 
> ...


Which patchwork Aran afghan are you working on? I am looking for ideas, planning to start the beginning of next week.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

http://turvid.blogspot.com/2008/08/tgif.html felted balls for kids.


----------



## SherryZ (May 13, 2011)

I'm making a afghan also, there is a man that walks in front of my complex. He is wrapped in black trash bags w/ silver tape [senior moment] I will give it to him when finished. My simple pattern is size eight [8] needles, 130 sts and just keep knitting until its the size you want. Happy New Year [aka Sherry 2 sticks]


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

10Jean said:


> Mine goes to dead fish hats and pocket tissue holders. I
> would like suggestions also.


dead fish hats?


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I use my oddments for knitting or crocheting cat blankets for our local cat rescue and knitting teddybears for children in hospital xx


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Freeform knitting is my next 'bag of bits' project. Two new books arrived yesterday and I'm so excited about giving it a go! More fun ahead.


----------



## Janyz (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey look - I found a link to a Youtube video about Russian Joins.

Like others, I'd never heard of it before:






Hope it helps.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I started the new year off right with organizing my yarn stash and it is huge. Over 60 years worth of leftover yarn, some of it in small quantities of balls the size of golf balls or a little larger.


Make Surprise jackets! Sort the yarn by weight. Then start knitting! Or send it to me and I will make lots of surprise jackets!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Use it to stuff toys and pillows. I make afghans but if you don't like doing that with scraps, then stuffing is probably the best answer.


----------



## Calli_Skye (Nov 10, 2012)

I had never heard the name, but now that I see the process I think I have seen it before. Never tried it myself.
http://www.knittinganyway.com/freethings/russianjoin.htm


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

Since my storage space is limited I give left-over yarn to the children's museum.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I started the new year off right with organizing my yarn stash and it is huge. Over 60 years worth of leftover yarn, some of it in small quantities of balls the size of golf balls or a little larger. I can use some of it as embellishments in scrapbooking and card making, but what do I do with the rest? I don't like making granny squares, so that is not an option for me for using it up. Does anyone have any suggestions? Should I just throw it away? It is really hard for me to throw any yarn away, so I thought I would see what everyone here on the forum suggests. I guess you could call me the "yarn hoarder."


donate it to a local senior center or make a Stashbuster Afghan if you have a lot or a bag....I made a bag with my leftovers last year (2012) it came out great!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

That bag is really neat, and pretty too.

So many ideas, which to choose!


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

I love these. Any instructions?


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Pamela F said:


> Hope these help xxxx I love making something out of nothing. Best advice just have fun xxx


Sorry, I forgot to reply quote. Any instructions?


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

meann67 said:


> Pamela F said:
> 
> 
> > Hope these help xxxx I love making something out of nothing. Best advice just have fun xxx
> ...


Look for the stashbuster bag workshop which was held last year, this link should take you to it. The workshop is closed now but all the information needed is still there.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Hope this helps


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Tie them together and either make a rug or a spread with the multipul colors it should be beautiful. I would even use different weights of yarn together for different texture.
Karon


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I started the new year off right with organizing my yarn stash and it is huge. Over 60 years worth of leftover yarn, some of it in small quantities of balls the size of golf balls or a little larger. I can use some of it as embellishments in scrapbooking and card making, but what do I do with the rest? I don't like making granny squares, so that is not an option for me for using it up. Does anyone have any suggestions? Should I just throw it away? It is really hard for me to throw any yarn away, so I thought I would see what everyone here on the forum suggests. I guess you could call me the "yarn hoarder."


I took all of mine and made me a sampler afghan. Just took balls at random, tied them together and knitted. I'm still working on it and it's coming out rather...interesting. :?


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Eag1eOne said:


> I took all of mine and made me a sampler afghan. Just took balls at random, tied them together and knitted. I'm still working on it and it's coming out rather...interesting. :?


  That sounds rather...tentative! But I'll bet you'll love it when it's done, and you're the only one who counts in this case.


----------



## Ms.N (Sep 20, 2012)

hi,
out of all the scrapes of yarn i have i am making a scrappy afgan.
go on the internet type in scrappy afghan on utube
tell me how it turns out
Ms N.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

hampshirerose said:


> Can you tell me what a Russian join is I have never heard of it before.


Here is the Russian Join:
http://voices.yahoo.com/photos/how-join-yarn-russian-join-method-5279549.html?cat=24


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> hampshirerose said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell me what a Russian join is I have never heard of it before.
> ...


Thank you!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

fenstitcher said:


> I had a lot of different colour left over yarn James Brett Marble from different knits I had made for various members of my family. I knitted my grand daughter a stripey duffle hoody and explained to her each stripe and who I had knitted for. She absolutely loves it calls it her family hoody


I like this idea, too!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Eag1eOne said:


> Evie RM said:
> 
> 
> > I started the new year off right with organizing my yarn stash and it is huge. Over 60 years worth of leftover yarn, some of it in small quantities of balls the size of golf balls or a little larger. I can use some of it as embellishments in scrapbooking and card making, but what do I do with the rest? I don't like making granny squares, so that is not an option for me for using it up. Does anyone have any suggestions? Should I just throw it away? It is really hard for me to throw any yarn away, so I thought I would see what everyone here on the forum suggests. I guess you could call me the "yarn hoarder."
> ...


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Depending on how much yarn I have left over I either make log cabin rugs or knot the ends together and make rugs for animal shelters to keep the animals warm. Sometimes I make striped cardigans for children with bright coloured yarns.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> Depending on how much yarn I have left over I either make log cabin rugs or knot the ends together and make rugs for animal shelters to keep the animals warm. Sometimes I make striped cardigans for children with bright coloured yarns.


I had not thought of it earlier, but maybe those of you who found my pattern I posted for the "mug rugs" might want to use some of your stash to make some of those.....I have done that myself!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Is your pattern under copyright or can you post the pattern to me because I like your idea, What ply (weight) yarn did you do it in.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

mavisb said:


> Is your pattern under copyright or can you post the pattern to me because I like your idea, What ply (weight) yarn did you do it in.


Here is a copy of the posting of the pattern. Hope you like it! Maybe you can copy and paste the URL into the search bar to get the pattern..?????

# ^ Dec 28, 12 16:34:17
Janci
new user

Joined: Dec 22, 12
Messages: 219
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Texas
Online
Here is the site for my BEST tip for a quickly made gift:
http://www.favecrafts.com/Kitchen-Knits/Cute-Heart-Mug-Rug#

This is a knitted coaster called a Mug Rug.......I use them all the time and everyone I have ever given one to LOVES it! To knit the body of one takes me only about an hour.....I have used Red Heart Super saver and Caron's Simply Soft, both of which work up beautifully. I like the ones I have kept myself and they are variegated in color. Any possible stains don't show up. Putting the fringe on them takes a bit more time but adds a good finish. Hope you like this! Check it out!

Janci


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Janci, love it.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

mavisb said:


> Thanks Janci, love it.


Glad you could open it! It is SO easy to make; I have several around the house and hardly want to set a coffee cup down without one! Have fun!


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

I join the oddments together to make a multicoloured ball, usually all the same thickness. Leave long ends at the colour changeover which will make tassels when piece is finished. Knitting can then be made into a bag, large or small (to hold other oddments maybe). JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

JSDesign said:


> I join the oddments together to make a multicoloured ball, usually all the same thickness. Leave long ends at the colour changeover which will make tassels when piece is finished. Knitting can then be made into a bag, large or small (to hold other oddments maybe). JuliaJSDesigns


I'll bet that can really be cute! Thanks!


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

oh yes i leave long ends all the time in almost everything i knit or weave / they lend themselves to so many possibilitease / and no weaving in of ends ! smile



JSDesign said:


> I join the oddments together to make a multicoloured ball, usually all the same thickness. Leave long ends at the colour changeover which will make tassels when piece is finished. Knitting can then be made into a bag, large or small (to hold other oddments maybe). JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Janci said:


> I had not thought of it earlier, but maybe those of you who found my pattern I posted for the "mug rugs" might want to use some of your stash to make some of those.....I have done that myself!


Could you repost your pattern for mug rugs or direct us to it? Thank you so much!

Hazel


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

If I am pretty sure I won't be using it I bring it to the Senior Center or to Rosies Place (A haven for poor and Homeless Women in Boston)
All above suggestions are great.
Also the Girl Scouts have a knitting badge and maybe could use some yarn.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

JSDesign said:


> I join the oddments together to make a multicoloured ball, usually all the same thickness. Leave long ends at the colour changeover which will make tassels when piece is finished. Knitting can then be made into a bag, large or small (to hold other oddments maybe). JuliaJSDesigns


I love the idea of leaving ends for tassels. What fun!


----------



## Mel66 (May 14, 2011)

At this time of year I knit easter chicks for the school and out of school clubs to sell with a chocolate egg in them. Later in the year it is small stockings for candy canes or christmas puds, etc to fill with ferrero roche type chocolates

Sometimes I knit premmie hats for the NICU in our local hospital or tiny bootees, etc for pram decorations or just little mary jane shoes.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Janci said:
> 
> 
> > I had not thought of it earlier, but maybe those of you who found my pattern I posted for the "mug rugs" might want to use some of your stash to make some of those.....I have done that myself!
> ...


Hi, Hazel! Here it is!
http://www.favecrafts.com/Kitchen-Knits/Cute-Heart-Mug-Rug#


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

debbiecarrica said:


> I'm making the log cabin scrap yarn afghan. Its knitted. I can find the link to the utube video if you would like.


Or go to verypink. com.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Looked at the heart mug rug pattern. That might be a good gift idea. Thanks.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> Looked at the heart mug rug pattern. That might be a good gift idea. Thanks.


I have given it to nearly all my friends and family and they all seem to really like it! Good to make a few and have them around for whenever something comes up and you don't feel like going shopping!


----------



## mimsthings (Jul 11, 2011)

Just another idea...

You could crochet mitered squares...super easy, or you could just make any sort of squares...or even free form from the smaller bits to make larger squares....or just do stripes! Never ever trash yarn! 

There must be a VA hospital nearby, there are so many of our armed forces hospitalized for long stretches...I am sure they would love any donations. 

Blankets, scarves, hats, even fingerless gloves.. 

you get the idea


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

hampshirerose said:


> Can you tell me what a Russian join is I have never heard of it before.


 Youtube has some good videos on it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Janci said:


> Hazel Blumberg said:
> 
> 
> > Janci said:
> ...


Thanks very much!

Hazel


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Janci said:
> 
> 
> > Hazel Blumberg said:
> ...


YOU ARE WELCOME! :thumbup:


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

My son has watched me do the Russian Join, went through my storace bench containing all the yarn odds and ends from projects past, sorted yarn scraps by weight (yeah - I know, right?!?), bagged everything and labeled it according to weight, Russian-joined all the sock and fingering yarns, wound it into balls and presented it to me requesting a pair of "nonsense socks". How could I turn him down after all that work? 
I think I have enough to make socks like this for my entire extended family, but I am hoping to make the beekeeper's quilt. Eventually. Find the site here: http://tinyowlknits.wordpress.com/the-beekeepers-quilt/


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mamapr80 said:


> My son has watched me do the Russian Join, went through my storace bench containing all the yarn odds and ends from projects past, sorted yarn scraps by weight (yeah - I know, right?!?), bagged everything and labeled it according to weight, Russian-joined all the sock and fingering yarns, wound it into balls and presented it to me requesting a pair of "nonsense socks". How could I turn him down after all that work?
> I think I have enough to make socks like this for my entire extended family, but I am hoping to make the beekeeper's quilt. Eventually. Find the site here: http://tinyowlknits.wordpress.com/the-beekeepers-quilt/


Wow! That is quite a son you have there. How old is he? He definitely deserves some kind of reward after all that work. My 20-year old grandson is cleaning up my storage area in my basement and brought up 18 boxes of yarn for me to go through and organize. I didn't realize my "stash" was so large. I have transferred it to eight 18 gal. plastic bins and am doing a spread sheet on the yarn so I will know what I have on hand to match to patterns. I have done a lot for my grandson and this is one way he had of giving back to me. The storage area looks great. Before he started cleaning it up, it looked like a "hoarders nest". I do have strict orders from him to "not buy any more yarn" before using up what I have on hand. All the yarn sales are on right now and I am trying very hard to stay away from them.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> mamapr80 said:
> 
> 
> > My son has watched me do the Russian Join, went through my storace bench containing all the yarn odds and ends from projects past, sorted yarn scraps by weight (yeah - I know, right?!?), bagged everything and labeled it according to weight, Russian-joined all the sock and fingering yarns, wound it into balls and presented it to me requesting a pair of "nonsense socks". How could I turn him down after all that work?
> ...


He's a keeper.


----------



## croknitmama (Jul 25, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> mamapr80 said:
> 
> 
> > My son has watched me do the Russian Join, went through my storace bench containing all the yarn odds and ends from projects past, sorted yarn scraps by weight (yeah - I know, right?!?), bagged everything and labeled it according to weight, Russian-joined all the sock and fingering yarns, wound it into balls and presented it to me requesting a pair of "nonsense socks". How could I turn him down after all that work?
> ...


www.Ravelry.com if your not a member you might want to sign up, you can keep track of all of your yarn, hooks, needles and your projects, that's how i know what i have and what i need or should i say want


----------



## Hotpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you for that info and link I also needed something to use up scrap yarn and I start a crochet class in a few weeks and that will be he really handy. I can't crochet YET but I can learn. Thanks again. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I just make big lap blankets. Then I take them to a hospice that is buy me. I wait until I have over 6 before going to the hospice. It makes me feel good and they desperately need them


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

What is the "Russian join?" I would like to know a better way to join the ends of yarn.


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Check out this link on youtube. There are many others as well.






Hope this helps



MissNettie said:


> What is the "Russian join?" I would like to know a better way to join the ends of yarn.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the photoes of the facenating beehive quilt. I am going to have to tackel that some day.
Karon


----------



## JoyLouCraig (May 12, 2011)

We have a lady in our craft group who makes up blankets for the animal shelter here in Collinwood,ON She just knits till she runs out of yarn ue feels like stopping. Some are for dogs and some are given to the cats. The staff say they are greatly appreciated.
leapyr44


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I started the new year off right with organizing my yarn stash and it is huge. Over 60 years worth of leftover yarn, some of it in small quantities of balls the size of golf balls or a little larger. I can use some of it as embellishments in scrapbooking and card making, but what do I do with the rest? I don't like making granny squares, so that is not an option for me for using it up. Does anyone have any suggestions? Should I just throw it away? It is really hard for me to throw any yarn away, so I thought I would see what everyone here on the forum suggests. I guess you could call me the "yarn hoarder."


grab a ball start knitting a sweater when you run out tie on another and keep going . You can add fancy yarn or texture and keep going. 
This is how they make some very expensive yarn and combination. You already have the yarn . If you do not like donate to a woman shelter. The projects will get loved. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

> grab a ball start knitting a sweater when you run out tie on another and keep going . You can add fancy yarn or texture and keep going.
> This is how they make some very expensive yarn and combination. You already have the yarn . If you do not like donate to a woman shelter. The projects will get loved. Happy knitting Linda


I'm sorry, I don't mean to sound catty or anything, but if I were to make something like a sweater out of scraps and I didn't like it for myself, why would I assume that some homeless person would like to wear it?


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

vayankee said:


> > grab a ball start knitting a sweater when you run out tie on another and keep going . You can add fancy yarn or texture and keep going.
> > This is how they make some very expensive yarn and combination. You already have the yarn . If you do not like donate to a woman shelter. The projects will get loved. Happy knitting Linda
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't mean to sound catty or anything, but if I were to make something like a sweater out of scraps and I didn't like it for myself, why would I assume that some homeless person would like to wear it?


Everyone has different tastes, why would you assume someone else wouldn't enjoy it just because you wouldn't? Just saying.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I receive emails from Annie's Crochet and there is a pattern on there for a multi coloured cardigan. You can get it without having to go onto Annie's crochet sites. Just search Zigzag crochet jacket. It depends how big the balls are but you could use the idea for a child's jacket if not enough for adult size.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

vayankee said:


> I'm sorry, I don't mean to sound catty or anything, but if I were to make something like a sweater out of scraps and I didn't like it for myself, why would I assume that some homeless person would like to wear it?


People have different tastes. What doesn't appeal to one person might really appeal to somebody else. I've had that experience: I've knitted a sweater and wasn't crazy about it, showed it to a friend, and had her say, "Oh, I'd LOVE to have that!" or "That's JUST my daughter's taste!"

Hazel


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Poodlemom2 said:


> Check out this link on youtube. There are many others as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a little more input (for what it's worth!) I made myself a sample of both the Russian join and the double knot join ......using a different yarn for each...and found that each has its good and bad points. Tho, BOTH are great, I think; far better than any way I had ever come across before. SO THANKS to those of you who posted one each of them! My experience (however limited to one sample for each) showed me that using the Russian join, when doing just a straight chain with the joined piece, gave me a wider portion that was easily visible; probably could be hidden withing the work if I had gone further. And, with the double knot.... I think it would be just fine anywhere other than maybe on the bottom of a sock or anywhere else it might be felt when worn. It looked better on the surface....while the other would probably work best when comfort is an issue.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> vayankee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, I don't mean to sound catty or anything, but if I were to make something like a sweater out of scraps and I didn't like it for myself, why would I assume that some homeless person would like to wear it?
> ...


----------



## Bettye Littlestitches (Jan 4, 2015)

I recently took an online class with Stephen West. It was excellent. He taught his approach to knitting and designing shawls. I am collecting my small yarn balls to arrange in a multicolored shawl. The only rule I'm using is to keep same weight yarns together.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

I love that this thread has been revived! I can't believe it was in 2013!! I still make my little gremlins, but now I do the bee keepers quilt and some of Tiny Owl Knits charms from Harry potter (magical beasts and where to find them charm bracelet) that I've made into stitch markers.


----------



## Babsj (Dec 8, 2012)

I make hand puppets to go in shoeboxes for the Christmas child charity. Make up the yarn weight to approx double knitting (4mm needles). If you work through their website there are lots of ideas and patterns for things to put in the boxes.


----------



## Bettye Littlestitches (Jan 4, 2015)

Agreed!
But you will probably love it.


----------



## OliviaF91 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

